# Making the Holidays Special



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

So I have a very long thread in the Private Section about the larger story, but the short story is that my husband is dying. He's been battling cancer for 2 years and just a couple of days ago we were told that his cancer is active again and is now inoperable. We have three boys aged 11, almost 15 and 17. H is not expected to make it to see next holiday season.

I really want to make this holiday special for all of us, but especially I want it to be special for the kids since it will be a memory for them. I'm looking for suggestions on how to do that.

For reference, we are Jewish so primarily celebrate Hanukkah, but since I converted, my extended family still celebrates Christmas so there is a little crossover... and he has always enjoyed watching Christmas specials and that sort of thing. We even used to have a tree before we had kids.

I will be hosting here on Christmas day since H cannot travel as he just had major surgery (coming home from hospital tomorrow).
It will be the 5 of us, his brother, his sister, and my brother with their SOs and niece and nephews, and my parents.
Total 16 people.

I'm considering having some things catered and the rest pot luck, but I do really enjoy big holiday cooking so I might just go for it since I want it to be special. 

A few ideas I had were:
** Make his favorite meal of roast beef (he calls it roast beast) with bernaise sauce. And his favorite desserts
** Arrange skype sessions with his mom and other family that won't be there 
** One of our boys is active in chorus... was thinking of asking if some of the kids wanted to come and sing carols?

After that, I'm at a loss... money is tight right now, but I really want to create some good memories for the boys.

Thanks for any ideas you have.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

heartbroken50 said:


> So I have a very long thread in the Private Section about the larger story, but the short story is that my husband is dying. He's been battling cancer for 2 years and just a couple of days ago we were told that his cancer is active again and is now inoperable. We have three boys aged 11, almost 15 and 17. H is not expected to make it to see next holiday season.
> 
> I really want to make this holiday special for all of us, but especially I want it to be special for the kids since it will be a memory for them. I'm looking for suggestions on how to do that.
> 
> ...


If you can -Set up the camera and screen in such a way that the whole room is seen -in all the places. Then just have it on for hours...It's like a HUGE meal shared across multiple time zones. 

Have you asked your kids? I'm not sure about your story...they may have particular things they want to do during this time with your Husband. 

I wish I had some words that could assuage what you must be feeling -but I have none -nor, do I believe would any mere words even help. I don't know you. But please believe that my heart reaches out to you and your family, and your words have given me pause, and melted, to a degree, my heart -which is rarely warmer than zero.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have a fireplace for everyone to roast marshmallows?

Rent a copy of the Grinch that stole Christmas. They eat the roast beast. Everyone will catch the reference. 

Any games the whole family can play in teams? 16 people. 4 teams of 4


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> If you can -Set up the camera and screen in such a way that the whole room is seen -in all the places. Then just have it on for hours...It's like a HUGE meal shared across multiple time zones.
> 
> Have you asked your kids? I'm not sure about your story...they may have particular things they want to do during this time with your Husband.
> 
> I wish I had some words that could assuage what you must be feeling -but I have none -nor, do I believe would any mere words even help. I don't know you. But please believe that my heart reaches out to you and your family, and your words have given me pause, and melted, to a degree, my heart -which is rarely warmer than zero.


That's a great idea about the skyping... we have an open dining/living room with big TV so it could definitely work. Thanks!

I will definitely ask the boys too.... they tend to be more reserved, so I usually get "I don't knows" or "whatevers"... typical teenagers. The older two know that the prognosis is very bad. Our youngest knows that the cancer is back and not good, but not how dire things are. I'm trying hard to be honest and realistic, but not alarmist or frightening if that makes sense. Not an easy dance.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Do you have a fireplace for everyone to roast marshmallows?
> 
> Rent a copy of the Grinch that stole Christmas. They eat the roast beast. Everyone will catch the reference.
> 
> Any games the whole family can play in teams? 16 people. 4 teams of 4



Sadly no fireplace 

Yes, the Grinch is his favorite... that's where he got the roast beast from! 

He also loves games.... Cranium works in teams and everyone likes it too.... good for varied ages too! Adding it to my list... thank you!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Depending on what your sons like, how about creating a photo booth for a bit of fun? If you can, get a polaroid or mini-polaroid camera, have simple costume supplies and props on-hand and have at it. There seems to be a certain fun with seeing the polaroid photo emerge... have twine hanging inside with pegs, where the photos can be added through-out the day. 

It sounds like you have wonderful ideas so far with fave foods, games, music, laughter, family (and skype). I'd agree with asking what the boys (and husband) would like. Thinking of you... you're a beautiful person.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd say go as big as possible with the food. Also, it may be strange or plain wrong, but do you ever make a wicked crazy good cake for personal consumption?

Checkout "Fireplace for Your Home" on Netflix. I put it on a few years ago as a joke, it's now a real and important tradition.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> I'd say go as big as possible with the food. Also, it may be strange or plain wrong, but do you ever make a wicked crazy good cake for personal consumption?
> 
> 
> 
> Checkout "Fireplace for Your Home" on Netflix. I put it on a few years ago as a joke, it's now a real and important tradition.




Yes... I think a fancy holiday cake is definitely in order!

I've seen the fireplace thing too.... good ideas. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Video as much as you can of the day. There is nothing as important to me as all those Christmas videos of my grandchildren. They truly are priceless. I'm sure the wonderful memories from this Christmas will last forever for your children. And for you. Big hugs, HB. The strength with which you have faced this is amazing. I admire you tremendously.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> Depending on what your sons like, how about creating a photo booth for a bit of fun? If you can, get a polaroid or mini-polaroid camera, have simple costume supplies and props on-hand and have at it. There seems to be a certain fun with seeing the polaroid photo emerge... have twine hanging inside with pegs, where the photos can be added through-out the day.
> 
> It sounds like you have wonderful ideas so far with fave foods, games, music, laughter, family (and skype). I'd agree with asking what the boys (and husband) would like. Thinking of you... you're a beautiful person.




Good idea.... sounds like fun and I'm sure the kids would especially enjoy it.

Thank you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Video as much as you can of the day. There is nothing as important to me as all those Christmas videos of my grandchildren. They truly are priceless. I'm sure the wonderful memories from this Christmas will last forever for your children. And for you. Big hugs, HB. The strength with which you have faced this is amazing. I admire you tremendously.



Yes! Maybe I can get son #1 to figure out a way of recording the whole room....

I could have each family member record a message of encouragement that he could watch when things get worse...or is that too morbid?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

heartbroken50 said:


> Yes! Maybe I can get son #1 to figure out a way of recording the whole room....
> 
> I could have each family member record a message of encouragement that he could watch when things get worse...or is that too morbid?
> 
> ...




Do that in private. Have each member go to a room and video for 5 min away from H. Just tell him a gift is being made for later.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Put the fake fireplace on the tv from Netflix that another poster suggested. Then everyone sits around and makes s'mores. 

Everyone goes outside and makes a snow angel. 

If you have an Amazon echo there are many games that can be played on it as a group. Great device. 

Make a cake with 16 square grid and have each person decorate their square. Or 16 cupcakes/cookies.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Depending on your group, a game of Trivial Pursuit can be a good anchor encouraging interaction and fun. Works best when you have teams with mix of young and old on each team. If you have people on Skype on the big TV, they could even join in remotely.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I like to get creative with gingerbread houses with my sister on eve. We pick different themes each year. 

Last year we made a super goth one. This year it might be back to traditional.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Satya said:


> I like to get creative with gingerbread houses with my sister on eve. We pick different themes each year.
> 
> Last year we made a super goth one. This year it might be back to traditional.


Oh, this is my favorite idea!!


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Do that in private. Have each member go to a room and video for 5 min away from H. Just tell him a gift is being made for later.




Yes... was definitely thinking to do that in private ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Satya said:


> I like to get creative with gingerbread houses with my sister on eve. We pick different themes each year.
> 
> Last year we made a super goth one. This year it might be back to traditional.



We will definitely have cookie decorating... do that every year...maybe we I'll make a Hanukkah themed gingerbread house with the boys...they would like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

MarriedTex said:


> Depending on your group, a game of Trivial Pursuit can be a good anchor encouraging interaction and fun. Works best when you have teams with mix of young and old on each team. If you have people on Skype on the big TV, they could even join in remotely.




Good idea... I have a few versions of that one... traditional, baby boomer, Disney, and Harry Potter...(we love games)... maybe we'll mix versions since the crowd will be mixed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

heartbroken50 said:


> We will definitely have cookie decorating... do that every year..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For some reason we are not surprised


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

When money was tight for me and the kids after my divorce, we made menorahs together. I got clay and each of us made one in the style we wanted--so I made one of the hebrew letters of Hanukkah, my son made one of footballs (middle one is the biggest), and my other son made a train I think. Anyway, we did them together, had them air dry, and then painted them and kept them forever. Even now I still have mine and although it's falling apart, I fix it and use it to remember how fun that was. 

We also had something special for each of the 8 nights, BUT we did a twist. Rather than doing "a gift" for each night, we talked and picked things we had always WISHED we could do and never could. Okay, for example, we all three always wished we could order pizza for Hanukkah and not have to do cooking and dishes...so that year, we did. We all three WISHED we could do a movie marathon so that year we did a Tom Cruise movie marathon on one of the nights and we watched 3 movies!! Get the idea? One night we all wanted to try spaghetti with our fingers! LOL It was not nearly as messy as I thought it would be, and it was the craziest fun because ... well who eats spaghetti with their fingers, right? We laughed all night!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

heartbroken50 said:


> Yes! Maybe I can get son #1 to figure out a way of recording the whole room....
> 
> I could have each family member record a message of encouragement that he could watch when things get worse...or is that too morbid?
> 
> ...


I think messages of encouragement are a great idea and will mean a lot to him.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> When money was tight for me and the kids after my divorce, we made menorahs together. I got clay and each of us made one in the style we wanted--so I made one of the hebrew letters of Hanukkah, my son made one of footballs (middle one is the biggest), and my other son made a train I think. Anyway, we did them together, had them air dry, and then painted them and kept them forever. Even now I still have mine and although it's falling apart, I fix it and use it to remember how fun that was.
> 
> 
> 
> We also had something special for each of the 8 nights, BUT we did a twist. Rather than doing "a gift" for each night, we talked and picked things we had always WISHED we could do and never could. Okay, for example, we all three always wished we could order pizza for Hanukkah and not have to do cooking and dishes...so that year, we did. We all three WISHED we could do a movie marathon so that year we did a Tom Cruise movie marathon on one of the nights and we watched 3 movies!! Get the idea? One night we all wanted to try spaghetti with our fingers! LOL It was not nearly as messy as I thought it would be, and it was the craziest fun because ... well who eats spaghetti with their fingers, right? We laughed all night!!




Great ideas! 
Our temple has a menorah contest every year but we missed this years deadline... 

One year we did a bug theme, other years dinosaurs, Star Wars, logos, computer parts...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

@Affaircare, I like your attitude!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, @Satya! One of the things we found funny once we each spoke up about "what we wished we could try" was that each one of us had a secret, silly thing we always wanted to try but somehow had the impression it "wasn't allowed" or was too messy or something. You know--that inner voice that says "Oh you could never do that!" Well, once we said them out loud it was actually VERY do-able and wow, what wonderful memories! 

Like one year we all went out to IHOP on Christmas (because it was the only restaurant open)...and BOY the people you meet at an IHOP on Christmas Day was INTERESTING! LOL Another one that made just the most lovely memory was eating spaghetti with our fingers, because that's so weird, but when you actually do it, it's funny as all get-out and really something you don't forget! (BTW, we wore bibs just in case). 

One year we went to the local food pantry and volunteered all day Christmas Day. I was "hostess" and seated people and got them a water...my older son was "cook" and my younger son did odd jobs...and we fed homeless people all day and gave them Christmas presents that we bought for them from the Dollar Store. For MANY of them, that was the only present they got (and it was a $1 thing!), but most of them wanted the present of someone who would sit and talk to them like a person. I can't tell you how much coffee I drank that day, but what I found out was that we were not all that different from one another! BEST holiday ever!!

Another year, we dressed up as elves (I swear to God--striped tights, green dress, curly shoes, santa hat), bought as many candy canes as we could afford, and went to nursing homes and handed out free candy canes. Again, most of the people just wanted someone to sit with them for a while and listen to them, and OMG what you can learn from an older person is amazing!!! Plus I can't tell you how much laughing we did because we just looked silly!! 

In summary, I've learned that traditions are nice, but don't be afraid to do something different or make a NEW tradition. And you'll feel less "sorry for yourself" if you go give to someone who has less than you.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like we will have 2 get togethers here... 

on Christmas... H's brother, sister and her H and kids, my parents...
The day after two of my brothers, their Ws and nephews ... and my parents again.

So I'm menu planning today.

Anyone have a favorite alcoholic holiday drink? Preferably easy ...

Recommendations welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL Honestly? I love eggnog and rum! A close second is wassail -- it makes the house smell AMAZING!! Traditional Wassail Recipe ? Nourished Kitchen


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think anything that you can do that either is or will become a tradition will be good. We have several traditions, not all of which will be possible for you. On the day after thanksgiving my father in law and all the kids and grandkids go up into the woods and look for a wild Christmas tree and bring it back, then my mother in law and the grandkids decorate. On Christmas morning the adults all drink mimosas and eat cinnamon rolls while the young ones wait impatiently for presents. On Christmas eve the adults watch (and some shuttle the kids with a snowmobile) while the kids sled on the driveway. These aren't a big deal really, any of them. It's more the fact that we do them all every year and they become a tradition. When I was kid we had a tradition that was unusual in Northern Michigan. My uncle lives in Alabama so we always got a bunch of shrimp and my grandmother cooked it in a crab boil. This was the only time of year that I ever ate shrimp as a kid. To this day eating shrimp on Christmas Eve is a thing in our family.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> When money was tight for me and the kids after my divorce, we made menorahs together. I got clay and each of us made one in the style we wanted--so I made one of the hebrew letters of Hanukkah, my son made one of footballs (middle one is the biggest), and my other son made a train I think. Anyway, we did them together, had them air dry, and then painted them and kept them forever. Even now I still have mine and although it's falling apart, I fix it and use it to remember how fun that was.
> 
> We also had something special for each of the 8 nights, BUT we did a twist. Rather than doing "a gift" for each night, we talked and picked things we had always WISHED we could do and never could. Okay, for example, we all three always wished we could order pizza for Hanukkah and not have to do cooking and dishes...so that year, we did. We all three WISHED we could do a movie marathon so that year we did a Tom Cruise movie marathon on one of the nights and we watched 3 movies!! Get the idea? One night we all wanted to try spaghetti with our fingers! LOL It was not nearly as messy as I thought it would be, and it was the craziest fun because ... well who eats spaghetti with their fingers, right? We laughed all night!!


Wait, @Affaircare, you got divorced?!! I'm so sorry... You were the model WW... I look up to you for an example of reconciliation. I guess it can happen to even the best. My condolences, sincerely.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If his best male friend is not coming then invite him.

Openminded mentioned videoing everything. After he passes that is all you will have "left" of him. Well, not all...but memories fade. Digital photography and movies doe not. Get him to talk on these videos.

Find old tapes, photo and movies. Pass the time looking at these.

IMPORTANT: Before someone leaves this earth pump them for information on past events, past people. I have photos of relatives that I have no clue who they are, where they lived, where they are buried. What other relatives that I have....and do not know [of]. So much family history is lost this way.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> Wait, @Affaircare, you got divorced?!! I'm so sorry... You were the model WW... I look up to you for an example of reconciliation. I guess it can happen to even the best. My condolences, sincerely.


 @EllaSuaveterre, 

I have been married twice. My exH I married when I was 22yo and we were married almost 15 years all total. He was abusive and cheated on me several times in our marriage, and we finally divorced when I was 37yo and caught him red-handed and he still would not stop. So in marriage #1 I was the Loyal Spouse. Let's see...that was about 2000. 

I met my current Dear Hubby (last and only) and cheated on him ... man I think it was about 2007 or so. We hadn't been married too long, lost a baby, then found out we were not having any more children ever. I took a nose-dive emotionally (also dealing with menopause) and he retreated to grieve privately which I misunderstood as withdrawing from me. I'm grateful to say my affair didn't last long--3 months maybe--and it was entirely online, so that we were spared having to deal with a physical affair. But with Dear Hubby, I did reconcile and we are ecstatically married and living proof a marriage can recover IF a) the Disloyal Spouse fully admits it was adultery and accepts 100% of the personal responsibility for helping their Loyal Spouse heal, and b) BOTH are willing to work at it pretty much all the time and change. If either one just won't do the work, or won't look at themselves, or is in denial, or minimizes, or is blameshifting, it just can not be fixed. If BOTH are willing to be who they are but learn how to be a better spouse, learn about their own weaknesses, and learn how to protect their marriage -- it's possible.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

They don't have much to do with the holidays but over the past few years we've made pitchers of mojitos and Moscow mules anytime there is a holiday. They are easy to make and pretty tasty. I tend to stay away from the Egg Nog drinks. Too thick for my tastes.

I don't respond to your threads much but do try to keep up. The strength and courage you display in light of everything going is an inspiration to a lot of folks here. Hope you guys have a lot of fun and make a lot of great memories over the next few days.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> If his best male friend is not coming then invite him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His best friend is divorced and alone this holiday (his W has their girls this year) so I did invite him. He said maybe as he was planning g to work Driving for Lyft) to make extra money... I hate to see anyone alone at the holidays so told him it was an open invitation... just come. 

Good idea on the home movies... we have many from when our boys were little. Thank you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> They don't have much to do with the holidays but over the past few years we've made pitchers of mojitos and Moscow mules anytime there is a holiday. They are easy to make and pretty tasty. I tend to stay away from the Egg Nog drinks. Too thick for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't respond to your threads much but do try to keep up. The strength and courage you display in light of everything going is an inspiration to a lot of folks here. Hope you guys have a lot of fun and make a lot of great memories over the next few days.



Thank you ... I'm not a huge eggnog fan myself... neither is H, but the kids like it...

I've never heard of a Moscow mule... I'll have to look that one up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Prosecco?


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I enjoy ginger beer on the holidays and like this Martha Stewart twist. http://www.marthastewart.com/326851/ginger-lime-soda

I'd usually just squeeze a lime on alcoholic ginger beer but I've tried this and like it as well.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

heartbroken50 said:


> Thank you ... I'm not a huge eggnog fan myself... neither is H, but the kids like it...
> 
> I've never heard of a Moscow mule... I'll have to look that one up
> 
> ...


Ginger beer, vodka, lime/lime juice over ice. Supppsed to serve in copper mugs, which is fun but they are a chore to clean afterwards, so glasses are just fine . Ginger beer isn't quite the same as ginger ale but you can use ginger ale in a pinch.

Be careful - they go down really easy. Too easy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

heartbroken50 said:


> Looks like we will have 2 get togethers here...
> 
> on Christmas... H's brother, sister and her H and kids, my parents...
> The day after two of my brothers, their Ws and nephews ... and my parents again.
> ...


Champagne... pop the cork 'waaahhaaaay!' ...and pour. Very easy 0


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> In summary, I've learned that traditions are nice, but don't be afraid to do something different or make a NEW tradition. And you'll feel less "sorry for yourself" if you go give to someone who has less than you.


I love your attitude 

Last Xmas an elderly woman said she wanted to go for a drive, drink bubbles and see the twinkling house lights. With a swish of my wand, that's what we did. Very simple. To her though, it was slightly magical... she didn't know I'd packed the champagne (and chocolates!). She said she had always wanted to do that. 

You're right, often we have things we'd like to do or try that are relatively easy to fulfill.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would keep it as simple as possible - especially for you - so you are not so tired and can enjoy the day too. Perhaps do a theme of favorites and memories. And let everyone contribute a favorite side dish or dessert - including the boys. You provide the meat - or main dish. Spend your time with the family relaxing and enjoying them - not running around doing a lot of work and preparation. 

Instead of recording words of encouragement - how about recording favorite memories and family stories. One of the most treasured activities me and my sisters did one year - is we sat around and interviewed my father (he was in his 70's) about his early life and experiences. He was not a talker so we had to ask questions to get him to expand and go into more detail. Once we got him talking - it was fascinating to hear about his life - and we learned things we never knew and would have been lost had we not interviewed him as we did. We recorded it all - several hours over a two day period. The tapes are priceless to us. He had a stroke shortly after that affected his speech and has since passed away. 

To not put the focus only on your husband - you could all ask questions about each other. Make a game of it where you prepare some questions - and then you answer the questions with the truth and with a made up answer and everyone guesses which is the truth. The trick is to pick questions that lend themselves to fictional accounts. Like what is the weirdest food you ever ate? What is your most embarrassing memory? What is something no-one in the room knows about you? etc. 

Or even simpler - just pull out the old pictures and videos and swap stories and memories. Be sure to include pictures or you and your husband when you were kids plus some of your parents and grandparents when they were young - and share "the way it was" stories with the boys. 

Our experiences, stories, and memories all go with us into the next life - unless they are told and recorded. My sister recently shared some pictures she had found of my mother as a young teen. My mother was with a handsome young man - and on the back she wrote the teens name - and the words "the love of my life". There were several pictures of them together over an extended period of time. Since my mom has passed away - I cant get the story behind the pictures from her. Her sister is still alive so I asked her about the pictures and the young man. She didn't have much to say about him - but told us a story about my mother and my dad that I had not ever heard before - how my mother was dating another man at the same time that she was dating my father - and what happened to tip her affections more towards my father and then to accept his marriage proposal later. These stories are priceless to me and my siblings. 

Your boys may not totally appreciate them now - but there will come a time when they will - and will crave knowing more.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

mary35 said:


> I would keep it as simple as possible - especially for you - so you are not so tired and can enjoy the day too. Perhaps do a theme of favorites and memories. And let everyone contribute a favorite side dish or dessert - including the boys. You provide the meat - or main dish. Spend your time with the family relaxing and enjoying them - not running around doing a lot of work and preparation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great suggestions Mary ... thank you!

I've played a similar game... 2 Truths and a Lie.... you take turns around the room guessing the lie. Lots of fun




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

First get together a success. 

H actually spent most of the day up and out of bed. He really perked up for the gathering and did not even take any pain meds while people were here. 

Other than being critical of me a little (I was an hour off schedule with dinner... and skyping his mom was an epic failure) he was mostly in a very good mood all day.

Round 2 today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

heartbroken50 said:


> Great suggestions Mary ... thank you!
> 
> I've played a similar game... 2 Truths and a Lie.... you take turns around the room guessing the lie. Lots of fun
> 
> ...




 You have been playing guess the lie since DDay.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

heartbroken50 said:


> First get together a success.
> 
> H actually spent most of the day up and out of bed. He really perked up for the gathering and did not even take any pain meds while people were here.
> 
> ...




Did he blame you for the skype?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Did he blame you for the skype?




Yeah he did... although how I'm supposed to control her end in Florida I have no idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

An hour isn't too bad, I was expecting mine about 3 hours earlier. I guess my sister forget to tell us it would be later than usual. And then when it actually came it was stone cold. And you know what, it was still a great day.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Another successful get together!

Games were a big hit with the group today they had a lot of fun. H only had a few minor complaints and was actually much more tired today and spent a good amount of the visit sleeping.

I only hope that the boys will keep fond memories of this year's festivities. 

Tomorrow is back to reality... appointments with H's surgeon and another for #1.

It was fun while it lasted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

